# 1/4 scale Gade runs great!



## cheepo45 (Mar 13, 2015)

http://youtu.be/xOfD3YXGyDI






Here is the first video of my Gade engine running. It took a little fiddling and adjustment, but now it runs great. I'm looking forward to showing it off at Cabin Fever expo in April.
cheepo45


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 13, 2015)

Congrats, it runs very nicely.

Your video code was a little off for embedding, so here it is :

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOfD3YXGyDI&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## cheepo45 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for fixing that, Cogsy. I was wondering why it wouldn't embed.
cheepo45


----------

